# Some computer keys are not working



## lilbit13007 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi.  I just found out that my aunt spilled a "little" water on her computer laptop, and now some of her keys are not working on her Dell Inspiron 1545.  The "Five", "Six", "Underscore", and "Equal" keys are not working.  

It is my hope that someone can help me confirm/locate the broken piece(s), and then to discuss the various ways the broken piece can either be fixed or replaced.

This is my aunt's computer, so my testing any theories, cannot usually occur instantaneously but within 24 hours.

Thank you for any help in advance.

Nichole


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 7, 2011)

Anytime liquid is spilled on a laptop keyboard, you must wait at least 3 days for it to thoroughly dry out.  It may work then, it may not.  You are taking a chance of doing some real damage by running it.  Laptop keyboards can be replaced.


----------



## vibjwb (Dec 10, 2011)

*Dry out your keyboard*

Use a Hair dryer on low setting. Turn the keyboard upside down and apply warm air to the keyboard for a few minutes and then check it out. This can work if you don’t want to wait a few days. Remember A very low heat setting or no heat at all. 
If this liquid has sugar in it there may be more problems


----------



## lilbit13007 (Dec 11, 2011)

Any suggestions where to purchase a new laptop keyboard for Dell Inspiron 1545?  I had no control over my aunt refraining from using her laptop, now she will have to buy a new one because the keys still do not work.

Thank you for the previous advice.


----------



## turbodiesel (Dec 17, 2011)

use a hair dryer on the keyboard leave it for a couple of days to dry then the keyboard should be working 

if not there is damage inside the computer.


----------



## techno_workers (Dec 21, 2011)

lilbit13007 said:


> Any suggestions where to purchase a new laptop keyboard for Dell Inspiron 1545?  I had no control over my aunt refraining from using her laptop, now she will have to buy a new one because the keys still do not work.
> 
> Thank you for the previous advice.



u can check at google first if u want to know about the price or u can go to computer shop for order the keyboard..


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 3, 2012)

lilbit13007 said:


> Any suggestions where to purchase a new laptop keyboard for Dell Inspiron 1545?  I had no control over my aunt refraining from using her laptop, now she will have to buy a new one because the keys still do not work.
> 
> Thank you for the previous advice.


ebay. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Genuine...Trackballs&hash=item4cfc49f599#ht_2376wt_1139. its only $9 for it.


----------



## wjames811 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok,Is there liquid fall on laptop means these are the ways to rectifier that problem,I have one problem i don't know what to do, Is my pc keyboards keys are not working properly (example if i press @ symbol it will display " like this) can anyone say whats the problem and how to rectifier that.


----------

